

How to Execute Great Ideas - trbecker
http://www.inc.com/marla-tabaka/how-to-execute-great-ideas.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+inc%2Fheadlines+%28Inc.com+Headlines%29

======
mbesto
More specifically, two things I always find useful:

1\. Write down EVERYTHING. It doesn't matter if it makes sense or not. It
probably will at some point.

2\. When you discuss with people act as you are giving a pitch and encourage
the other person to "tear your idea apart". Positive responses are usually
worthless, negative ones are amazing. Why? In most cases you've already
convinced yourself its a good idea.

